
Using Firefox WebExtensions with Selenium - foob
https://intoli.com/blog/firefox-extensions-with-selenium/
======
foxhop
Wow foob, your blog content genius! I wrote about how I operationalize
Selenium-grid on Kubernetes earlier this year:

[http://russell.ballestrini.net/selenium-grid-on-
kubernetes/](http://russell.ballestrini.net/selenium-grid-on-kubernetes/)

We should team up and launch some competition to saucelabs. ; )

~~~
hugs
Hope the founder of the Selenium project and Sauce Labs isn't reading this! ;)

~~~
foxhop
/me puts foot in mouth

